# GPS Cable Connection Help



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't know what previous Garmin model that was on the BT before I bought it, but here are some pics of the transducer as well as the power cable:







Question is I want to eventually get a larger GPS, preferably touch screen and user friendly (Garmin 740s, etc), but really want something that can plug and play that will run with the current transducer and power cables. Really don't feel like re-running wires, etc.

If anything what style power cable is that multi prong plug? From there maybe I can narrow it down. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Go direct to Garmin to learn what cable you'll have to have for your specific model.... From my experience each model will require a specific cable (and unless you're really, really lucky you'll also need to upgrade on the transducer as well...) - so yes, you're going to be learning to run cable if you upgrade from whatever you have...

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Go direct to Garmin to learn what cable you'll have to have for your specific model.... From my experience each model will require a specific cable (and unless you're really, really lucky you'll also need to upgrade on the transducer as well...) - so yes, you're going to be learning to run cable if you upgrade from whatever you have...
> 
> Aren't boats fun?



I was figuring that might happen. At least hoping I could just utilize the transducer itself at the least, but we will see when that time comes to upgrade. Never use GPS around the creeks anyways, but would like to have it for trips down the road.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Found an old add for a B2 add and they had the identical looking mount as my boa and power chord... looked up the manual and power plug and they seem to match perfect..

Garmin GPSMAP 498

http://static.garmin.com/pumac/1068_OwnersManual.pdf

The power chord pin holes seem to match perfect.

Anyone have one ever? Like it? Maybe I can snag a used one or new in box somewhere.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Go direct to Garmin to learn what cable you'll have to have for your specific model.... From my experience each model will require a specific cable (and unless you're really, really lucky you'll also need to upgrade on the transducer as well...) - so yes, you're going to be learning to run cable if you upgrade from whatever you have...
> 
> Aren't boats fun?


X2. What he said


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Seems like used ones are still going for $3-400 on eBay. I would honestly just spend a little extra and take advantage of the newer technology. Not 100% sure, but you may find that most of the GpsMap models may fit your cables.


----------



## sarasota727 (Mar 25, 2016)

I think I have what you are looking for....


----------

